#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Design of Flame Arrestors

## dexe

Hi everyone! Does anybody know of any literature regarding the design of flame arrestors? Any theoretical approach/method? All I have been able to find is experimental. Thanks in advance.  :Welcoming: 

See More: Design of Flame Arrestors

----------


## explosion

Hi dexe,

one of only a few books I could recommend is "Stanley_S.__Grossel-Deflagration_and_Detonation_Flame_Arresters(2002)" which you may find as a pdf file or I can upload it for you. But speaking as a manufacturer there is no theoretical way to constuct this kind of device, only testing is the final proof of ability to stop a flame. The only indication is the MESG of the stuff to be treated which shows the vague dimension of the gaps needed.

----------


## dexe

Thanks for this!

----------

